#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  12 Ways to Avoid Being Tricked by Online Stores

## Bhavya

With nearly 1.8 billion people doing their shopping online worldwide, there is high chances for fraud and getting tricked by retailers. As retailers can use human psychology to make you buy their products and service. Therefore here I have listed down the things you should look for to avoid being tricked by online stores and make the most of your money when you are shopping online.

1. Order your things for delivery instead of picking up at the store
2. Read online reviews, but don't completely rely on the public opinion
3. Don't fall for the false sense of urgency by looking at the "limited offer" tag.
4. Fact checks whether the discount offer really is that "exclusive."
5. Don't buy things at a high price because of the free shipping offer
6. Before checking out, double-check your cart
7. Resist your desire to buy more because they offer "free returns" option
8. Before making your purchase well monitor the change in the price range
9. Be more careful with add-on only items
10. Don't give too much attention to the recommended items
11. Limit the time you spend on online shopping
12. Don't fall prey for the promotional emails you receive from online stores.


*Guys, If you know any other ways to avoid being tricked by online stores, let me know them in the comments below!*

----------

